# Anyone have the time?



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 3, 2012)

Had an order for another Rolex pen and have been saving these two blanks for a while. The customer gets to choose which one he wants. The Lotus with the diamond bezel is more expensive but this customer never gives cost a care. He owns 3 or for Imperials and 3 or 4 Lotus's of mine and boy am I glad I had these blanks because he asked for me to make either one for him. My thanks to Gary Nichols (CaptG) for these wonderful blanks.


----------



## MattTheHat (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that's sharp!


-Matt


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 3, 2012)

Really doesn't get better than that!


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very Nice 
 
There's a few hours wrapped up in those!!

.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, two beautiful pens Roy!


----------



## Twissy (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in awe....and green with envy!


----------



## Jjartwood (Jul 3, 2012)

Geeeeze,
every time I think that I'm getting the hang of this pen making thing I see something like these and think "boy Mark you really suck at this"
Wall to wall beautiful,
I'm jealous!
Mark


----------



## crabcreekind (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice, I prefer the lotus over the imperial


----------



## underdog (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, that clock is right at least twice a day... :biggrin:

Bet ya never heard that joke before. 

Nice looking pens.


----------



## Tom D (Jul 3, 2012)

You turned those blanks into really nice pens Roy.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice Roy!  Really nice!


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful pens Roy!  Thanks for posting.

Harry


----------



## Kenessl (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice!

Ken


----------



## dbarrash (Jul 3, 2012)

*Shucks..........*

I cant see anything...........were the images deleted?

I'm logged in to IAP........

Dave


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

*YES! I have the time!*

It's five o'clock by my watch, so I believe I will! Can I get YOU one, Roy? I think you've earned it.

Nice Lotus!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 3, 2012)

Tom D said:


> You turned those blanks into really nice pens Roy.


 
*Tom, I'm sure you saw these blanks next to the lathe when you were here, only took me a year to finally turn them*



PenMan1 said:


> It's five o'clock by my watch, so I believe I will! Can I get YOU one, Roy? I think you've earned it.
> 
> Nice Lotus!


 
*Andy wish I could take you up on a nice LARGE cool one. I see on your majestic you have the clip over the face. I though of that but discarded the idea. What was the customer reaction?*



Jjartwood said:


> Geeeeze,
> every time I think that I'm getting the hang of this pen making thing I see something like these and think "boy Mark you really suck at this"
> Wall to wall beautiful,
> I'm jealous!
> Mark


 
*Mark all the work is done by the blank maker all I did was turn it. CaptG makes the very best watch blanks, contact him and you won't have to be jealous anymore, a little lighter in the wallet but oh so nice.* 



crabcreekind said:


> Very nice, I prefer the lotus over the imperial


 
*I'm hoping the customer does also, with the diamond hours its a few dollars more:biggrin:*


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Roy:
I have gone back and forth on the clip about a dozen time. I've put it all over the place and so far, I think it looks best "just left" of the Rolex emblem. It may move again


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 3, 2012)

thats the kind of customers I want.  Some day  Ill make an order for one of those.  Outstanding craftsmanship on Gary's and your part.

Phil


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 3, 2012)

As you can see by the photos so have I, I put them just to the left for some, just to the right for some over the left side just over 9 O Clock for others and all customer reaction is keep it off the face..


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 4, 2012)

Very nice Roy! Gary does do a great job with his blanks.

Mike


----------



## rherrell (Jul 4, 2012)

You do beautiful work, Roy!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jul 4, 2012)

Roy, You made some gorgeous pens!. As usual, Gary did a beautiful  job on the blanks! I really like the Rhodium/Black Ti components with the polished nibs. The Rolex dials with the diamonds look great!! Outstanding work...hope you sell them for a great price !!! Regards, Doc


----------



## dbarrash (Jul 4, 2012)

*can't see*

It was my computer at work blocking Images............

What a beautiful work!

Very jealous of the talent on the forum here.

Dave


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 4, 2012)

Never will get tired of looking at these! I've got a few of Gary's blanks (including one specially made one :wink and he does amazing work. They both look great Roy.


----------



## Toni (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful pens and Pictures Roy!!!


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 5, 2012)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## mrburls (Jul 5, 2012)

Some great looking pens Roy, but am I seeing something wrong on the last picture. Looks like Imperial cap with lower Lotus pen barrel. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## 1dweeb (Jul 5, 2012)

Roy,

Looks like you have time to share!

Great Job to you and Gary.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 5, 2012)

*Update!!!*

The customer said he couldn't decide so he wants me to send both...:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jul 5, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:
			
		

> The customer said he couldn't decide so he wants me to send both...:biggrin:



Well, congrats on that!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 5, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> The customer said he couldn't decide so he wants me to send both...:biggrin:


 

OH NO! You couldn't POSSIBLY break up a TRIOLOGY, for mere money!

GARY, PARK the boat, and pump up the pressure pot, the mad italian has a "fish on":biggrin:

Great Job, Roy!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 5, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> The customer said he couldn't decide so he wants me to send both...:biggrin:


 
Congrats Roy!


----------



## danrs (Jul 6, 2012)

Tremendous work for both of you.  Rolex parts==wow.


----------



## ALexG (Jul 6, 2012)

Who sell those clock blanks, I started to create my own one, but find out that bending the pieces is not easy as it looks


----------

